# Reliable Max Power



## tLoxxforty4 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I'm wanting some important questions answered for future reference.

My ultimate goal is a solid 1000 HP at the wheels in an LS2. I understand the extensive mods that will need to be done to both the motor and drivetrain. I'm wanting to keep it a six speed but have it in the 10's which I'm sure is easily attainable. My biggest issue is that I'm not enough of a gear head to be able to tear a motor apart and put it back together. Needless to say I will be having a shop do most of the motor work. I live in the Dayton, OH area so I'm thinking I'll leave it to Lingenfelter. Here are my specific concerns:

What kind of money am I looking at for a 1000 HP ready LS2 that is reliable? Is it worth the money or am I better off swapping in a LQ9 or a stroker?
What's my best bet for forced induction? I was thinking a F1-A or R procharger.
What kind of money am I looking at for the drivetrain? 
Does anyone know of any reputable shops in my area that may be a cheaper alternative?

Thanks a ton, 
Taylor


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

"Reliable", "LS2", "1000 RWHP", and "cheaper" are all mutually exclusive terms. At most, you'll be able to achieve a simultaneous combination of two of the first three. None of the possible combinations that contain "1000 RWHP" will also include "cheaper".

Bear


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

This has fail all over it.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Taylor, have you ever owned a vehicle with 1000 rwhp?


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

One thousand streetable horsepower is one of the reasons a Veyron costs $1M.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

HP11 said:


> Taylor, have you ever owned a vehicle with 1000 rwhp?


Reminds me of the car I traded for the GTO, a `82 Firebird with a fuel injected chevy BB running in the mid 11s. I'm sure it wasn't anything close to 1000HP, but, the guy I traded it to called me and said he was pulling the motor to put in another car and was going to add NO2. I asked you drove the car right? He said yes, so I asked when you drove it did you ever floor the car? He said yes, and then I asked so when you had it floored were you able to keep it floored for anymore then 5-6 seconds? Ermm NO. So Why TF do you need nitrous oxide??


----------



## tLoxxforty4 (Aug 6, 2013)

HP11 said:


> Taylor, have you ever owned a vehicle with 1000 rwhp?


No sir, and I understand what you're getting at. A lot of my thinking comes from watching those 4th gen f-bodies on 1320video. Granted, I may only come across that kind of street car a handful of times in my lifetime but I'd like the satisfaction of being able to smoke most cars and compete with those kind of cars. I know I'm probably giving the "He's just an ignorant kid with a big ego" vibe but I want the street car that people can't touch. I know I may not need 1000 to do it but it's a sweet number. Even 800. If not that big number, at least a 10 second car.


----------



## tLoxxforty4 (Aug 6, 2013)

jpalamar said:


> This has fail all over it.


Highly unlikely considering NRE has successfully developed such a motor. I'm just not willing to pay them 38k for it.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Better off shooting for around 500 RWHP and then getting the chassis, driveline and your driving skills used to that.

I'm saying go for a more conservative goal such as a track time and not worry about the bragging rights of a big RWHP number.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

tLoxxforty4 said:


> Highly unlikely considering NRE has successfully developed such a motor. I'm just not willing to pay them 38k for it.


Anyone can make a car have 1000HP. Very few can make 1000HP useable... especially in a GTO. They are ment to be touring cars.

I think you have the wrong platform to start to be honest. Last car I would make high HP would be a GTO.


----------



## tLoxxforty4 (Aug 6, 2013)

ALKYGTO said:


> Better off shooting for around 500 RWHP and then getting the chassis, driveline and your driving skills used to that.
> 
> I'm saying go for a more conservative goal such as a track time and not worry about the bragging rights of a big RWHP number.


By all means, yes. This whole "1000" thing is something I'd do only after at least a couple years with the car. I'm not looking to buy it then that next winter get it prepped for big power. Same thing goes for the "10 second car" goal. Not something I'm going after right away. Any idea what I'm looking at for a reliable 10 second car HP wise? 

Thanks


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

tLoxxforty4 said:


> No sir, and I understand what you're getting at. A lot of my thinking comes from watching those 4th gen f-bodies on 1320video. Granted, I may only come across that kind of street car a handful of times in my lifetime but I'd like the satisfaction of being able to smoke most cars and compete with those kind of cars. I know I'm probably giving the "He's just an ignorant kid with a big ego" vibe but I want the street car that people can't touch. I know I may not need 1000 to do it but it's a sweet number. Even 800. If not that big number, at least a 10 second car.


I'm not getting that vibe from you at all. It's just that, after reading your subsequent posts, it's obvious that you don't have a real grasp on what '1000 rwhp' really would be like. I've owned nearly 60 cars in my life and my brother has had a similar number. None of them had even half of that. We did have a handful of 'race cars' over the years, but only three that would run mid to high 10s. A 68 Camaro, a 72 Nova and a 69 Mustang. As I recall, all three were under 500rwhp. Don't know how they would have fared on the street; I imagine they'd have done well. I don't know; I never been into that. The _"I want the street car that people can't touch"_ thing never meant anything to me.


----------



## tLoxxforty4 (Aug 6, 2013)

HP11 said:


> I'm not getting that vibe from you at all. It's just that, after reading your subsequent posts, it's obvious that you don't have a real grasp on what '1000 rwhp' really would be like. I've owned nearly 60 cars in my life and my brother has had a similar number. None of them had even half of that. We did have a handful of 'race cars' over the years, but only three that would run mid to high 10s. A 68 Camaro, a 72 Nova and a 69 Mustang. As I recall, all three were under 500rwhp. Don't know how they would have fared on the street; I imagine they'd have done well. I don't know; I never been into that. The _"I want the street car that people can't touch"_ thing never meant anything to me.


I joined this forum for input and to learn and it seems that I should reconsider my "1000hp" goal after hearing from at least a couple of guys who seem to know their stuff quite well. I appreciate the input. So, with that being said, I'd like to rephrase my first concern. What kind of money am I looking at for new and installed rods, crank, cam, pistons, etc? Whatever takes to handle a significantly larger amount of power. When I say larger amount, I mean enough to smoke my cousin's '08 Shelby with ,soon to have, over 600hp.

Thanks


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

500 Shot of NOS?? :rofl:

Look, don't worry about bragging rights, or beating your cousins Shelby. If you want to build your GTO into a car you can truly enjoy and not go through a ton of money and downtime just do some practical mods like headers, exhaust, CAI, and driveline that will make it stand up to some serious power and later on consider an LS7 swap.

You can't just put a Godzilla motor in your car and expect to be king of the street. 

And again, you could just outdrive him  GTO's are meant to go around corners, not just in a straight line. Do you have any road courses near you?


----------



## tLoxxforty4 (Aug 6, 2013)

ALKYGTO said:


> 500 Shot of NOS?? :rofl:
> 
> Look, don't worry about bragging rights, or beating your cousins Shelby. If you want to build your GTO into a car you can truly enjoy and not go through a ton of money and downtime just do some practical mods like headers, exhaust, CAI, and driveline that will make it stand up to some serious power and later on consider an LS7 swap.
> 
> ...


I guess I've really never thought about the track much when talking about a GTO. Some advice I'll have to take. Not that I know of. I guess the only major track I know of around me is Indy.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

What about this track? Lucas Oil Raceway at Indianapolis: The history of Lucas Oil Raceway at Indianapolis

I never advocate street racing, it's just too dangerous. As I said maybe take your car to Lucas' 2.5 mile road course or check out your local chapter of SCCA (Sports Car Club of America) they usually set up courses on large paved parking lots with less chances of running off the track and hurting your car. Good way to judge the handling of your car and your driving prowess. :cheers

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Indy-SCCA-Rally/308755574689


----------



## BoiseLS2 (Aug 10, 2013)

Even at half the HP you want you are gonna smoke most anything you come across. You are never gonna beat everyone unless you are highly skilled at building and have a lot of burnable cash. Like the one guy said shoot for 500 hp. That is what I am doing. Shooting for 500 HP, a stall converter then gear down to 3.73's. Then I'd pretty much smoke most cars cruising around looking to get their ass embarrassed by a sleeper :lol: Great thing about a GTO is they don't look anything like they were built for.


----------

